# Ptsb tracker rate



## Michael S (24 Jul 2015)

Hi, we came out of a 5year fixed rate mortgage approx 4years ago onto a tracker rate of 3.4%+Ecb.  I thought it was excessive at the time but never done anything about it at the time. Just heard news on radio today about Ptsb tracker mortgages may be due a refund,  could this apply to us


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Jul 2015)

Hi Michael 

You won't be affected by the present exercise. 

The main people who will benefit from the present exercise are those who came out of a fixed rate and were not put on trackers. 

Some of those are being put on the 3.4% + ECB rate and may object. 

You may have a case that the rate was too high, so keep an eye on this forum.  There may well be  a High Court action to the rate given by ptsb. 

Also check out 

* PTSB - on expiry of fixed rate, tracker rate not specified*

Brendan


----------

